# Tecumseh Engine HS50



## pakman224 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am a new member looking for help with my Ariens Snow Thrower. It has a Tecumseh Engine Model HS50 67244H Ser. 82388 on it. The motor started leaking oil out of a blown seal, so I ordered a new gasket kit and installed the new gaskets. Now that I have it all back together, it will not start. I took carb apart and cleaned all jets and sprayed out with carb cleaner. The motor will pop of to start, but will not continue to run. It is getting gas to bowl. It has spark to plug. I think I trouble shot everything but will not run. I have some small motor knowledge, but am stumped. Please help!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Make sure the bowl nut is clean the tiny hole at the top is usually the problem, I clean it with the wire from a twist tie, use the pic below for reference only as there are several styles. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pakman224 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for that suggestion. I already cleaned the holes in the nut. Still will not run.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the manual for your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

